# Black Nose now Pink



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, so this winter Bailey's nose turned from black to pink (which is called snow nose I believe), well my question is will it ever turn back to black? I am curious, so far it is still pink? Any thoughts on this.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

As they are out in the sun more, you'll see it get blacker, but maybe not back to coal black. Each year my girl's noses get a little pinker, and darken up _less_ than the preceding year.

A black wide point Sharpie does wonders.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> A black wide point Sharpie does wonders.


Haha, now I thought I was the only one who thought of that!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

:roflmao::yes:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My Maxine's nose got considerably lighter with age. She had a black nose as a young dog but now it is pink. It does not darken in certain times of the year. I miss her dark nose.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I won't be surprised if Samson's lightens up. He is very light skinned. His nose is black, but Delilah's is coal black. And she has very dark skin.

I hope you either get to where you love his nose lighter or that it changes for you. Give him a big kiss on that nose for me.


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

Hi michelle, just read about your goldies noses going from black to pink. I have the same problem with my 20month old golie summer. i was at a companion show in kent recently and spoke to a lady who has shown goldies for over 40 years. she informed me that it is caused by a lack of iodine in the dogs system. she gave her dogs supplements containing kelp with some success. she showed me photos of one of her bitches before the supplements were introduced (nose very pink) and after three months treatment (nose black,shiney & wet) it's worth giving it a try. good luck Jax :wavey:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

dancingstorm said:


> Hi michelle, just read about your goldies noses going from black to pink. I have the same problem with my 20month old golie summer. i was at a companion show in kent recently and spoke to a lady who has shown goldies for over 40 years. she informed me that it is caused by a lack of iodine in the dogs system. she gave her dogs supplements containing kelp with some success. she showed me photos of one of her bitches before the supplements were introduced (nose very pink) and after three months treatment (nose black,shiney & wet) it's worth giving it a try. good luck Jax :wavey:


Wow, that is very interesting to know. I will look into it, thanks!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I was told that feeding from a plastic bowl will cause this.. My Buckwheat at the bridge had thiis happen to him. Rusty and Penny have beautiful black shiny noses.. To be on the safe side I am using only stainless steel or glass.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

that sounded so interesting I went looking, it says kelp is high in iodine and may help with loss of pigmentation in nose....wow....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Interesting. My Sam's nose lightened and I actually liked it better. Ike's was blackest black, now it's black with a hint of pink showing through. Both dogs have only used metal bowls. I'll ask the vet about iodine.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

When I first got Sunny and had her out as a puppy, someone stopped us to see her and said, "Oh! And her nose is still black!" I said, "What? What color is it *going* to be?" I hadn't thought it would change, even thoughI knew there were some goldens with pink noses. It's been getting pinker over the winter and surprisingly is blackening up this spring. I'm definitely going to look into the iodine theory. I love a wet, black nose!

Pic one: Sunny March 06 (7 months old)

Pic two: Sunny Dec 07 (16 months old)

Are dog noses like human teeth - when they are "young" they have bumps and they wear down with time? I didn't notice how her nose is so smooth now and not nearly as bumpy...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> When I first got Sunny and had her out as a puppy, someone stopped us to see her and said, "Oh! And her nose is still black!" I said, "What? What color is it *going* to be?" I hadn't thought it would change, even thoughI knew there were some goldens with pink noses. It's been getting pinker over the winter and surprisingly is blackening up this spring. I'm definitely going to look into the iodine theory. I love a wet, black nose!
> 
> Pic one: Sunny March 06 (7 months old)
> 
> ...


Ya know Karen, I noticed the same thing with their noses being more bumpy during puppyhood and getting smoother as they age, strange. I love a black nose too! Bentley's nose is still very black, and I wonder if his will change color too.


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Casey had a black nose up until she about 4... she's now 8 and I love her sweet pink
nose.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rusty went from coal to rose in one winter - too much head out the window in 30 degree weather!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Rusty went from coal to rose in one winter - too much head out the window in 30 degree weather!!!!


Does it really get that cold where you live?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I love the coal black nose on a GR. This winter Hailey's nose developed a definate pink tinge to it. I had resigned myself to loving her pink nose when I noticed a couple of weeks ago, her nose was completely black again!!!  
I have heard its a pigmentation issue and like human hair going gray, their noses sooner or later will turn pinkish.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Does it really get that cold where you live?


Yeah it does in Dec/Jan at 530am anyway - - and that seems to be right when he loves to walk!!!!!! We actually had a couple of mid 20's this winter--we're only 1 hour from the Sierras and 1.5 from Reno.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie is the only one out of my crew who has snow nose.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

My Maisie's nose turns twice/year and has done so for the past few years. She is 4 now. It gets dark in summer and light in winter.I don't know about a deficiency, I think it's kinda neat! I only use aluminum bowl for food, plastic for water(it's one of those water cooler types to store 5 gallons).


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I have read about kelp helping keep the nose black. Those who are wanting to experiment with this, should do so with caution as the iodine will also act on the thyroid gland. You can supplement too much and cause thyroid problems. I would definitely ask your vet for a proper dosage.


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

*Did a lot or research on this and they do not know what causes the nose to turn color exactly. Our golden's nose turns to pink in the winter and back to blac as weather gets warmer. For her, weather is def a factor*


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sadie has a snow nose, her nose over last winter had a tinge of pink to it, so I thought to myself my baby is going to have a pink nose when she grows up

This summer it turned black again, but now the weather is changing I am noticing the pink coming through already and this is just October.

I dont want to give her anything for it, it doesnt matter to me, pink, blue, black who cares.


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

*The color change of the nose generally does not indicate any health problems. I do not even think they deduct points in a dog show because it is that common. *


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

I was told that plastic water dishes are what turns their noses pink - since we switched to stainless steel food and water bowls we are COAL BLACK NOSES!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My boys have never had anything but stainless steel bowls and one has snow nose and the other doesn't. Go figure.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I get the "look at those black noses!" comment all the time. my girls are still young, eat/drink from ceramic dishes, & both have very dark gray skin.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Our breeder told us the black nose is largely genetic (BTW, the golden standard DOES state that a pink nose is a serious fault in the conformation show ring) and that you can often tell if a puppy's nose will stay black by the amount of black pigment on his gums and whether or not there are (genetic) black spots on the tongue. Don't know if she's right, but her dogs have black spots on their tongues and very dark noses even as senior dogs.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

This is an interesting topic. Is there anything that I can start doing right now to prevent my puppy from getting a pink nose later in life? I just love his dark black nose and don't want him to lose it! He doesn't eat or drink from plastic bowls, only stainless ones, since I read that plastic ones can cause some discoloration. We live in Maine and I'm afraid that the snow may cause this.


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

I absolutely love the feel of a Cold , wet, dogs nose. I know some people think that is weird but I love the feel of a dog's nose. My dad does also, so maybe it runs in the family! lol


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I believe it is genetic and type of bowls, what supplements you give etc. have little baring. I do think their is some physical change that causes the nose to lighten up on some dogs. In my opinion he is hormonal in some way. All my theory is strictly anedoteal from what I have witnessed with my own pack. I think as the days get shorter and the temperatures drop someting in these dogs starts a hormonal response. Many dogs coats get lush and thick in the cooler weather. I think something very simular happens to effect the pigment in some dogs.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Wiggs' dam, grand dam all have snow nose and the breeder was a bit jealous of his coal black nose. We get cold snowy weather here every year (last year the low dropped to -30 to -35ºC) and Wiggs maintains his colour. He also does have black spots on his gums and tongue so I suspect his pigmentation is very good. His raw diet often contained kelp as well.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

LOL...... I think I commented earlier on this in a different thread...now it turns out Lisa has gone from white as a puppy sith a black nose, to tan and cream, and her nose is turning pink.


----------

